# Buy/Transfer AGR Points



## Bob Dylan (Jun 7, 2011)

:help: Can any of our AGR Experts (Dave/Alan etc. :lol: ) Tell Me if you Buy the Current 10,000 Points per Calendar Year (Currently with the 30%Bonus till JULY= 13,000)Can someone else Buy/Transfer MORE Points to Your Account and is the Fee for the Transfer Waived Like it was Last Year for Awhile??? Thanks! :hi:


----------



## AlanB (Jun 7, 2011)

Jim,

To the best of my knowledge what you propose is doable. I've never heard of anyone actually doing so, but again I'm not aware of any rules that prohibits the transfer of points that were purchased.

I've not heard that the transfer fees are currently being waived and don't really expect that will happen. I think that was a one time thing to promote the change in policy that allowed one to transfer points between accounts. Previously one could not transfer points prior to last year.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 7, 2011)

AGR Expert #2 checking in!






As Alan said, I'm almost certain that someone else can *TRANSFER* points to your account in excess of the 10K (13K) limit, but be sure that those points come from their own account! If they *BUY* points for you (to go directly into your AGR account), those purchase points will count towards your 10K purchase limit. (Example: If someone *BUYS* 2K for you, your purchase limit is reduced to 8K. However, if they *TRANSFER* 2K from their own account - even if they just bought them - I believe that your buy limit is still 10K!



)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 7, 2011)

:hi: And so it is Written from On High by the Gurus! Thanks Guys, 26,000 Points for $600+ is a Deal IMO, as another Poster said, Ca-Ching!!


----------



## rrdude (Jun 8, 2011)

I did this last year, it makes the cost a bit higher, cause person X has to first buy the points, (pay the fee) then that person X can transfer (pay a different fee) to person Y. (who has already maxed out their purchase of points)


----------



## Anderson (Jun 11, 2011)

I suspect that the answer will be "yes, this is skirting the rules at best", but if I have a friend with an AGR account (I have several such friends), is it a violation of the TOS for me to buy them a block of points which are then transferred into my account? The idea smells bad (which is why I'm asking), but I'm also not an expert on this...and it's not like there aren't things I've scratched my head at being allowed before (i.e. some of the more egregious loophole routes).


----------



## rrdude (Jun 11, 2011)

Anderson said:


> I suspect that the answer will be "yes, this is skirting the rules at best", but if I have a friend with an AGR account (I have several such friends), is it a violation of the TOS for me to buy them a block of points which are then transferred into my account? The idea smells bad (which is why I'm asking), but I'm also not an expert on this...and it's not like there aren't things I've scratched my head at being allowed before (i.e. some of the more egregious loophole routes).


I don't think so Anderson, because you are PAYING A HIGHER fee for doing this. One fee to buy the points, and ANOTHER fee to transfer, so you really aren't using any loophole that I can see. IF you were able to TRANSFER THEM FREE, then THAT might be a loophole, but you can't you have to pay, TWICE.

(once to buy, once to transfer)


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 11, 2011)

rrdude is correct. It can be done, but as he said, you pay a fee twice!



Also remember that by you buying points for them, that reduces the points you can buy for yourself. (You can only buy 10K, not including bonuses, each calendar year! If you buy them say 2K, you can only buy 8K more for yourself!)


----------



## AlanB (Jun 12, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Also remember that by you buying points for them, that reduces the points you can buy for yourself. (You can only buy 10K, not including bonuses, each calendar year! If you buy them say 2K, you can only buy 8K more for yourself!)


NO!

The limit is 10,000 points brought per account. But that account holder who has maxed out their limit can still buy points for others. If you buy 5,000 for your account and your wife buys you 5,000 points for your account, then you have used up your limit for the year. However, assuming that your wife hasn't brought any points for herself, you could still buy 10,000 points for her. Alternatively she could buy 10,000 for her account herself.

Or if she brought 5,000 for you and 5,000 for herself; then you could only buy 5,000, regardless of how many points you brought for yourself, for her as her 5K & your 5k for her max her 10K limit.

And if you were feeling really generous, you could buy 10,000 points for me too! :lol:

But you can buy points for anyone you want without regard for how many points you've brought for your own account. If you had 8 kids, then you could buy 10,000 for each kid and still buy 10,000 for both you and your wife for a total of 100,000 points.

The key factor here is that the limit that can be brought for any one account is 10,000. But that limit does not affect your ability to still buy points for others, provided that they've not brought points for themselves.


----------



## RRrich (Jun 12, 2011)

I have not bought any points for myself yet. If anyone wants to check if Alan is correct, my AGR number is 1234567890 :giggle:


----------



## Shanghai (Jun 12, 2011)

RRrich said:


> I have not bought any points for myself yet. If anyone wants to check if Alan is correct, my AGR number is 1234567890 :giggle:


*Wait a minute, that is the_traveler's AGR number. He gave it to me last week!!*


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 12, 2011)

Shanghai said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > I have not bought any points for myself yet. If anyone wants to check if Alan is correct, my AGR number is 1234567890 :giggle:
> ...


That's the AGR number of my identical mother!


----------



## Anderson (Jun 12, 2011)

Actually, the double fee situation isn't _that_ bad...it's still 32 points/dollar under the current offer, or _far _less than the relevant bucket fares.


----------

